# i5 4690K viel zu heiß



## MarciSch (6. August 2016)

*i5 4690K viel zu heiß*

Hallo Community.

Habe gestern meine gesamte Hardware inkl. Wasserkühlung in ein neues Gehäuse verpflanzt und dabei natürlich zuvor den Kreislauf komplett entleert und danach mit neuer Kühlflüssigkeit frisch befüllt. 
Danach habe ich die Pumpe laufen lassen und das Gehäuse in alle möglichen Richtungen bewegt, um die Luft aus dem Kreislauf zu bekommen. Dies hat soweit auch alles ganz gut funktioniert.
Nun zu meinem Problem:
Unter Volllast erreicht mein 4690K über 90°C (ohne OC)!! Zuvor hat er unter Volllast nie mehr als 55°C. Im Kühlkreislauf mit drin ist auch noch meine 970er. Wenn ich diese jedoch voll auslaste hat sie bei 1530MHz Kerntakt maximal 43°C. 
An zu viel Luft im Kreislauf kann es also nicht liegen, oder? Dann würde ja auch meine GPU viel heißer werden...
Als Wärmeleitpaste zwischen CPU und Block verwende ich die Coolermaster Value C1. Könnte es evtl daran liegen dass ich nach dem demontieren des CPU-Wasserblocks sowohl CPU als auch den Block nur mit Tempo's abgewischt habe und 
deshalb die Hitzeübertragung von CPU auf den Block nicht mehr wirklich funktioniert? Dies könnte ich mir jedoch nur schwer vorstellen, da danach sowohl CPU als auch der Block sehr sauber aussahen und ich dies schon öfters so gemacht habe.
Von der neuen WLP habe ich auch genug aufgetragen, der Heatspreader der CPU ist komplett bedeckt.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen bei der Lösung meines Problems.

MfG


----------



## MarciSch (6. August 2016)

*AW: i5 4690K viel zu heiß*

Sorry, habe das Thema im falschen Unterforum erstellt. Könnte es bitte von einem Moderator ins richtige Forum (denke mal Erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen) verschoben werden? Danke


----------



## MarciSch (6. August 2016)

*AW: i5 4690K viel zu heiß*

Hab das Problem selbst in den Griff bekommen, Thread kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. August 2016)

*AW: i5 4690K viel zu heiß*

und was war es?


----------

